# Who the hell is sweetpea?



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

...and why didn't I even know he/she was a moderator?

I ask because sweetpea just made a MOD post in a thread where a wayward is looking for help saving her marriage.

The post quickly, cleanly, timed perfectly, and concisely spelled out that posters in that thread should tone down their anger towards the OP before it got out of hand.

I think this should become SOP for wayward threads because I think we lose a lot of waywards who could be helped and become good spouses once they've learned some boundaries.

I fear we lose most of them before they learn anything.

It was good to see sweetpeas post in there.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweetpea is Chris's wife. She doesn't post often but it's obvious she should as her sage and compassion are evident. We as a group are very aware that WS can get tarred and feathered here pretty quickly and your suggestion is one that we try and keep in mind. Thanks.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> She doesn't post often but it's obvious she should as her sage and compassion are evident.


I agree she should.

It looks like this WS might stick around a little while.

Thank you sweetpea.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Sweetpea is my wife, like Amp said. She doesn't post much, but she has an MSW / MPH educational background. She has been pretty much a stay at home mom the past 7 years, but she does do a lot to help with the websites.

She is the editor for The Marriage Counseling Blog, and she also manages the Healthy Marriages facebook page.

She is also the love of my life. In May this year we will be married 8 years, and it keeps getting better. Talk About Marriage has been very educational for us to say the least.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Let her know I appreciated her in that thread Chris.
While it's still kinda rough in there at least it's civil and I think her MOD post had a lot to do with it.

I'll take a look at her blog.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I bet your thread title got Chris' attention.

"Hey, hold the phone..."


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

GTdad said:


> I bet your thread title got Chris' attention.
> 
> "Hey, hold the phone..."


Lol it actually got her attention first and she pointed it out to me. It's funny because we're usually getting ripped for banning popular members. It's nice to see something positive for a change.


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you Tacoma and Amp for saying such nice things about me! Usually someone is complaining about me on TAM, or my children are unhappy with me....

I should try to post more often, but I am not always in front of the computer like my husband. 

Please do report posts that don't follow TAM guidelines. Reporting a post is the only way to insure one of the mods will see the post. I responded to the thread this morning because someone reported a post on the thread. 

btw- Thank you Chris for being so sweet! 

TAM has been great place for us to learn about our own marriage, and TAM only works because of our great members!


----------

